# where can we park our m/h



## 91142 (May 1, 2005)

does anyone know of a good campsite in and around London and as far west as Reading to stay for a month at a time. We have a 30ft mh and are looking for a simple inexpensive site. Some sites in the cc and ccc are charging 15 quid a night for two adults and elec! I think these prices are unreal - what do you think.
If you can be of help any info would be really welcome. 
THANKS


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

'Hey Jude'

Any luck with finding a good location yet that will take the RV?

I too am looking for a suitable location to plot up for the duration as I work during the week in Byfleet, Surrey but travel home at weekends to west Wiltshire. I dont need any services etc (electric would be nice!!) just a secure place to rest my weary head.

Come on forum members!!! Are there any farmers / land owners etc around west london / surrey / berkshire area who have a spare corner and would welcome some income?  

We dont bite......honestly   

regards
carl


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I know a farm close to the M25 at Egham, near Staines. It is not a regular site but it is used extensively by contractors living in caravans working on the new road widening scheme of the M25. 
It has water and a toilet/shower block, I noticed some vans also have hook-ups. I wouldn't call it picturesque but it's secure and functional. Site fees when I asked were about £80 per month. 
If anyone is interested PM me for details. 

Jim


----------

